# helpful hints about the McIntosh test



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

i'm taking the McIntosh test on the October 4th. I'd like to hear some opinions on what this test is like. how many questions, if there is any psych questions, and so on.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

The McIntosh test is pretty easy, I took it a few years ago. There are some psych questions on it, but its kind of all lumped together.. after you get your score back(if you pass) you should get a crazy amount of letters from all the different depts which are hiring in the NH/Maine area.. I recall opening my mailbox one day, and there were six letters from different depts..


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Is there any memory portions like the Civil Service exam or is it all straight forward questions?


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyone know how any of these departments are with certified officers from out of state? Any info will help!!!
Thanks


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Did anyone take the MacIntosh Exam today, find it:
A) had alot of B answers in a row
B) wish the Civil Service exam was this easy
C) "Strongly Disagreed" with any of the last 42 questions
&amp;
D)and noticed that NH has changed the PT requirements

Just wondering. ](*,)


----------



## bap27 (Jun 28, 2003)

*New Hampshire Test*

Is it just me or is the NH test a joke? If anyone knows what the next steps will be and the time frame I would appreciate any info.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The next section for the MacIntosh Exam is bobbing for apples followed by catch the midget...... :FM:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

There is no "next" step. The only thing youll get from the test is your score.. It is then up to the individual departments to decide if they want to contact you. It can be a week, or a month, its very random.


----------

